# Renting in Lancaster?



## nicedream (May 25, 2014)

Hope it's ok to post this here.  Does anyone know of anywhere to rent in the Lancaster area, which allows pets. Have looked at all the adverts and estate agents etc.

Thanks


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2014)

A friend if mine has a place up atm actually. Let me message him and see if its still available.


----------



## nicedream (May 25, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

cyberfairy (think you're in Lancaster!)


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2014)

I have asked nicedream - but he does live in Hong Kong atm (hence renting his gaff out) so it may be tomorrow before he replies.


----------



## nicedream (May 25, 2014)

killer b said:


> I have asked nicedream - but he does live in Hong Kong atm (hence renting his gaff out) so it may be tomorrow before he replies.



Thank you.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 25, 2014)

Look at the adverts in the Gregson pub and Single Step health food centre if in area- often places advertised there. Entwhistle Green letting and estate agents said I could have a cat in the place I wanted to rent if I paid pet deposit. This was a while ago and they also wanted a lot of other money for seemingly spurious reasons. Again, signs in windows of houses to let could be useful as you get straight in touch with landlord and can negotiate that way. Good luck


----------



## pogo 10 (May 25, 2014)

As above, the gregson or single step.


----------



## nicedream (May 25, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Look at the adverts in the Gregson pub and Single Step health food centre if in area- often places advertised there. Entwhistle Green letting and estate agents said I could have a cat in the place I wanted to rent if I paid pet deposit. This was a while ago and they also wanted a lot of other money for seemingly spurious reasons. Again, signs in windows of houses to let could be useful as you get straight in touch with landlord and can negotiate that way. Good luck


yep, that was my next move  upstairs in whaletail too.


----------



## nicedream (May 27, 2014)

Just an update as i dont want to waste anyone's time... might not be moving (yet) after all.  Complicated.


----------



## RedDragon (May 27, 2014)

Don't leave it too late otherwise you'll be competing with returning students. Perhaps someone at Single Step would be kind enough to scan their ad boards for you.


----------

